

Ask HN: Interesting Lisp/Clojure articles for experienced programmers? - rustc

HNers, are there any interesting articles (or short books, or chapters in a book) that would show me the power of Lisp/Clojure, and make me really want to learn it?<p>(Better if a free resource, but not really necessary.)
======
car54whereareu
The Joy of Clojure is fine, and maybe even exciting in parts. It's worth the
money, or you can have mine (hope that's not discouraging).

